# AF after a cycle



## david k (16 Feb 2014)

Anyone ever had occasional AF? I used to get it when i had an over active thyroid, they cured that and it went away, trouble is ive started getting it now and again particularly after a ride, wasnt worried at first but its getting a bit more regular


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Feb 2014)

david k said:


> Anyone ever had occasional AF? I used to get it when i had an over active thyroid, they cured that and it went away, trouble is ive started getting it now and again particularly after a ride, wasnt worried at first but its getting a bit more regular


To the doc with you and get it checked!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2014)

You mean a dicky heart rhythm, AF (Atrial Fibrillation) being just one type ...

I got very bad problems with my heart rhythm both times that I developed DVT/PE. Eventually, exercise was ok to a certain level of exertion but beyond that still caused problems. That threshold is slowly increasing as I recover from the illness. I still can't go to 100% effort, but I can get away with (say) 80-90% now.

Stress and too much caffeine can catch me out too. 

But ... ScotiaLass is right - you need to get it checked out properly!


----------



## david k (16 Feb 2014)

Yeh I've got an appointment at the doctors next week and a blood test tomorrow. As i said i had an irregular heart rhythm 5 years ago but it went away when my over active thyroid was sorted, so i know the feelings. My heart rate is a bit low at the moment , probably require more levothyroxine for thyroid replacement, i average around 60 resting which is around 16-20 less than my average.

My heart was ok on the ride today, just 20 slow miles but 30 minutes after stopping, and after a shower and something to eat, bang it went funny again, i tested the BPM and it was 108 then 138, about 2 hours later it slowly dropped and is ok again now but its tiring.

It happened the other night after eating, no reason too


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2014)

david k said:


> Anyone ever had occasional AF? I used to get it when i had an over active thyroid, they cured that and it went away, trouble is ive started getting it now and again particularly after a ride, wasnt worried at first but its getting a bit more regular


Get to the docs .I ignored various symptoms eg passing out when exercising,outcome valve replacement and coronary by pass.thankfully now recovered.Please don't take risks with your heart it is your engine .


----------



## toeknee (16 Feb 2014)

Well said that man.


----------



## david k (17 Feb 2014)

pawl said:


> Get to the docs .I ignored various symptoms eg passing out when exercising,outcome valve replacement and coronary by pass.thankfully now recovered.Please don't take risks with your heart it is your engine .



Will do. i think the funny thing is the fact it often starts after training? and rarely during? Thought someone may have some ideas why


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2014)

Probably a cardiologist


----------



## david k (17 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Probably a cardiologist



I normally take all health advice from strangers on a cycling forum rather than those professional types


----------



## pawl (17 Feb 2014)

david k said:


> I normally take all health advice from strangers on a cycling forum rather than those professional types


My cardiologist is a keen cyclist .Also a friend of Peter Sagan.So got plenty of good advice eg after12 weeks post op go for it.


----------



## Pilgrim (17 Feb 2014)

I have had exercise induced AFib for about three years. Occurs when I get home after a spin that I have pushed myself too hard. Usually lasts a few hours. I cannot function and have to sit/ lie down until it passes. Not very pleasant. 
I think it coincides with chest infection. Presently having tests for sleep apnoea. Cardiologist thinks that may be contributing to the AFib.
I really need to change my cycle routine. It's difficult not to go for that hill or sprint when out with the guys from the club. That's when the AFib trouble starts. It will be very hard but to stop myself over doing it I may have to cycle more on my own.


----------



## woohoo (18 Feb 2014)

It is entirely possible to have asymptomatic AF. I have Atrial Flutter (sort of a regular version of Atrial Fibrillation) and that was only picked up on an ECG when the GP was doing a "just in case" check because I have a history of cardiac "events" (!). The extra beats do not always get transmitted from the atrium and therefore do not always result in detectable beats either using a heart rate monitor or taking a manual reading. It can however lead to pooling of the blood in the atrium which can lead to clots and therefore anti-coagulants are usually prescribed.

Note. I am not a medic (obviously, give the terminology I've used) but in any event, IMHO, a trip to the GP would be a good idea.


----------



## david k (19 Feb 2014)

Pilgrim said:


> I have had exercise induced AFib for about three years. Occurs when I get home after a spin that I have pushed myself too hard. Usually lasts a few hours. I cannot function and have to sit/ lie down until it passes. Not very pleasant.
> I think it coincides with chest infection. Presently having tests for sleep apnoea. Cardiologist thinks that may be contributing to the AFib.
> I really need to change my cycle routine. It's difficult not to go for that hill or sprint when out with the guys from the club. That's when the AFib trouble starts. It will be very hard but to stop myself over doing it I may have to cycle more on my own.



Hi, thanks for the reply, that sounds very familiar, I dont get it on short rides 5-15 miles typically, but over 20 or so and pushing it it tends to be more frequent, however it has happened on shorter rides also but very occasional.

It does make me feel terrible whilst my heart is pumping away and then takes longer to recover from the ride. It happened one Friday night and I was exhausted all weekend


----------



## david k (19 Feb 2014)

woohoo said:


> It is entirely possible to have asymptomatic AF. I have Atrial Flutter (sort of a regular version of Atrial Fibrillation) and that was only picked up on an ECG when the GP was doing a "just in case" check because I have a history of cardiac "events" (!). The extra beats do not always get transmitted from the atrium and therefore do not always result in detectable beats either using a heart rate monitor or taking a manual reading. It can however lead to pooling of the blood in the atrium which can lead to clots and therefore anti-coagulants are usually prescribed.
> Note. I am not a medic (obviously, give the terminology I've used) but in any event, IMHO, a trip to the GP would be a good idea.



Thanks, I'm going to the doctors next week so will hopefully get it checked out, I had an ECG around 5 years ago and it was fine at the time with the exception of a valve not working 100% but I was told this was very common, maybe it has got worse? There is a history of heart problems so this may be hereditary .

If my heart is regular at the time would an ECG necessarily pick something up?

My heart rate was 138 and the graph all over the place after during one of these episodes so I'm guessing AFib not A flutter? Its currently aroun 58-62 resting, but thats probably because my levothyroxine is slightly low, i'm hoping that goes up, theres chances the Doctor wont do that if he know my heart is prone to AF?


----------



## woohoo (19 Feb 2014)

david k said:


> Thanks, I'm going to the doctors next week so will hopefully get it checked out, I had an ECG around 5 years ago and it was fine at the time with the exception of a valve not working 100% but I was told this was very common, maybe it has got worse? There is a history of heart problems so this may be hereditary .



A cardiac consultant told me that one of my valves had a slight leak and then mentioned that I shouldn't worry about it because it was normal at my age and that most people have the same condition; they just don't know it.



> If my heart is regular at the time would an ECG necessarily pick something up?



Not being "smart" but it depends on what you mean by "my heart is regular". In my case, my heartbeat as measured by a normal heart rate monitor or by taking my pulse at the wrist is a steady 50 (give or take) at rest. However the ECG shows a strong signal 50 times per minute in the Atrium but there are 5 mini signals between each of these strong signals. The strong signal get transmitted to the pump part of the heart and a pulse results. The mini signals don't get transmitted and this is why I am asymptomatic. But there is no doubt I have Atrial Flutter and am at risk of a stroke through clotting unless I take blood thinners.



> My heart rate was 138 and the graph all over the place after during one of these episodes so I'm guessing AFib not A flutter? Its currently aroun 58-62 resting, but thats probably because my levothyroxine is slightly low, i'm hoping that goes up, theres chances the Doctor wont do that if he know my heart is prone to AF?



Seems reasonable in my non-medic view. A Fib is much more common than A Flutter.

Good luck with it. It can be worrying but a lot of people are wandering around with all sorts of undiagnosed cardiac problem e.g. bicuspid aortic valves, A Fib etc. and I've read that a large number of unexpected strokes can probably be attributed to undiagnosed A Fib. It is better to know one way or another (although I confess I was fairly peed off when I found out).


----------



## david k (20 Feb 2014)

Are you on anti coagulants ? I was on beta blockers and wafarin last time for about a year.

I guess the doctor may request another ecg since it has been 5 years since my last

Do you feel more fatigued after a cycle when youve gone AFib?


----------



## woohoo (20 Feb 2014)

*david k *I'm on Dabigatran (rather than Warfarin). It's not for everyone but suits me - no blood tests  (It was mentioned in the GWS ColinJ.. DVT/Pulmonary Embolism thread.) I've no need for beta blockers (maybe that's a "yet", who knows?). Certainly when my heart goes "on-load" and "off-load", the pulse rate goes up and down as would be considered normal. It's difficult to answer the fatigue question. Being atypically absolutely knackered in the gym was what made me go to the GP but that was probably as a result of having a really bad chest infection. Since then I've got back to normal in the gym but haven't really pushed it on the bike for a few months (I don't really like crap, cold weather riding!).


----------



## MartinQ (20 Feb 2014)

david k said:


> I normally take all health advice from strangers on a cycling forum rather than those professional types



Another one of those clotters ... I had plenty of ectopic beats (similar but different from AF) around the times of the PEs. The times that I noticed them most was when resting. Original 30 s (may be a minute) test at the GPs threw up nothing, but then had a 24 hr ecg and that showed they were happening pretty much all the time, even if I didn't notice them (average ~220 per hour). They (and fatigue) definitely get worse around the time of the PEs, which isn't too surprising, although I seem to have them pretty much all the time now. No real advice apart from to get it checked out.


----------



## david k (26 Feb 2014)

had an ecg and all clear, going to send me for a 24 hour one, recon im probably going in and out of af


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2014)

I did a tough ride the other day. I did one climb of 20% into a headwind, and I also didn't eat enough. My heart rhythm was elevated for hours afterwards, but with just the odd flutter. That's actually a big improvement in 2 months.


----------



## Keegs (7 Mar 2014)

Hi David, i was diagnoised with persistent AF about 3 years ago when i was 35. Only picked it up on a company medical so i suspect i had been living with it for years and the palpatations were only noticable to me after a heavy night out or when i was ill, i thought that was normal, apparently not. long story short my rate was around 120 when resting and they put me on Warfarin and also Amioderone to regulate the rhythm. I had 2 ablations ( complicated by the fact i have 3 veins going into my atrium rather than the standard 2 you see in text books ) in a 12 month period and the second one seems to have done the trick, been in normal sinus rhythm for 18 months now and am fine even when pushing myself on the bike. I think stress has a large part to play in it because as soon as i knew that i was not well the condition became noticably worse) It was a long road but worth it to be able to come off the medication.


----------



## david k (9 Mar 2014)

Hi Keegs,

sounds like youve been through it, ive actually only had one flutter episode in the past fortnight, last friday in fact just sat watching tv!

not done much cycling but had a heavy night out last night and expected to have an episode but alls fine so far? it may start again more when i up the mileage, im back at the doctors next week so see what he says


----------



## Berties (26 Apr 2015)

I've just had a on slaut of of af ,I came back from a ride 3 hours latter could feel my heart beating ,pulse rate was like sos on morse code,
Doctor jabbed me for blood thinning asap ,and spent a day in the obersvation ward next day with blood being extracted from every vein ,X-rays the full monty,nothing ,no reason why it started
they have put me on eliquis apixaban,there is no antidote for this drug if I have a accident I bleed till the drug goes through me,so hense I'm off the bike till this is sorted they are prepping me for the electric shock probably about 3 weeks,as I am quite young this should sort it,the first days after this happened I was very low ,why me ,I have no excesses,correct bmi exercise well I'm on the bike every day...any one else had this sort of treatment for af


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I did a tough ride the other day. I did one climb of 20% into a headwind, and I also didn't eat enough. My heart rhythm was elevated for hours afterwards, but with just the odd flutter. That's actually a big improvement in 2 months.


And it is _still_ improving. It is nearly 3 years since I got ill so it has been a long period of recovery but my heart is finally almost back to normal now. I can't quite risk going absolutely flat out, but otherwise, things are looking good.



Berties said:


> I've just had a on slaut of of af ,I came back from a ride 3 hours latter could feel my heart beating ,pulse rate was like sos on morse code,
> Doctor jabbed me for blood thinning asap ,and spent a day in the obersvation ward next day with blood being extracted from every vein ,X-rays the full monty,nothing ,no reason why it started
> they have put me on eliquis apixaban,there is no antidote for this drug if I have a accident I bleed till the drug goes through me,so hense I'm off the bike till this is sorted they are prepping me for the electric shock probably about 3 weeks,as I am quite young this should sort it,the first days after this happened I was very low ,why me ,I have no excesses,correct bmi exercise well I'm on the bike every day...any one else had this sort of treatment for af


I'm sorry to hear that!

There is some interesting and useful information HERE.

Tony Blair had treatment for AF and seems to be doing ok. I'm not sure if he had ablation or cardioversion treatment though.


----------



## david k (26 Apr 2015)

I had a really bad case on thrusday, rode to in laws felt fine, having something to eat and felt it go?

Stupidly I decided to ride home and I averaged around 6mph and my heart was beating out of my chest, wife wanted take me hospital but I was way too tired and went bed, it had gone normal by the morning but my left shoulder and chest were very sore, not sure if it's related


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> You mean a dicky heart rhythm, AF (Atrial Fibrillation) being just one type



Glad you helped clear that up, I was wondering what it had to do with Air France!!


----------



## david k (26 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> And it is _still_ improving. It is nearly 3 years since I got ill so it has been a long period of recovery but my heart is finally almost back to normal now. I can't quite risk going absolutely flat out, but otherwise, things are looking good.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that!
> ...


Intermittent at seems to be what I have, but they have never found it, always too exhausted to go hospital when it happens


----------

